# 21-0-0 Ammonium Sulfate?



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

Does a guaranteed analysis of 21-0-0 on a bag of fert mean it is ammonium sulfate?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Jbird95 said:


> Does a guaranteed analysis of 21-0-0 on a bag of fert mean it is ammonium sulfate?


Yeah any bag of 21-0-0 was ammonium sulfate. It should be on the bag as well because I've gotten 33-0-0 that was ammonium sulfate


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Jbird95 Not necessarily. Although you won't see many 21-0-0 products out there other than straight ammonium sulfate, it is entirely possible to formulate it with a multitude of product combinations - most likely you'd see would be urea and a whole lot of limestone filler. Look for it to say ammonium sulfate specifically in the "derived from" section of the label.


----------



## youngaa1 (Aug 3, 2020)

@mowww What if the Ammonium Sulfate doesn't have a label and just says "Ammonium Sulfate"? Is that guaranteed 21-0-0..? Or is that what you are saying in the last sentence when it says it's pretty much 100% Ammonium Sulfate? Here is the bag I have. There is no mention of 21-0-0 but does show its 99% Ammonium Sulfate: https://www.screencast.com/t/mm4TYFjKqAy

Everything I've read is that it should definitely be 21-0-0 if its nearly 100% Ammonium Sulfate.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Treat that as 21-0-0. They just added something (1%) to prevent it from sticking together.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@youngaa1 due to it being sold as a spray adjuvant it may not need state registrations or even a guaranteed analysis. Figure a 20.5-0-0 due to the caking agent but the difference is negligible. Some that sell AMS as sprayable fert guarantee a 20-0-0 minimum to make up for the additives- it's safer to be over on your N amounts if you're a manufacturer than low on N in terms of regulatory fines.


----------



## youngaa1 (Aug 3, 2020)

mowww said:


> @youngaa1 due to it being sold as a spray adjuvant it may not need state registrations or even a guaranteed analysis. Figure a 20.5-0-0 due to the caking agent but the difference is negligible. Some that sell AMS as sprayable fert guarantee a 20-0-0 minimum to make up for the additives- it's safer to be over on your N amounts if you're a manufacturer than low on N in terms of regulatory fines.


Ah, that makes sense. Yeah, definitely agree. 20-0-0 or 21-0-0 certainly isn't going to make any difference. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## youngaa1 (Aug 3, 2020)

g-man said:


> Treat that as 21-0-0. They just added something (1%) to prevent it from sticking together.


Makes sense! I used it in a hand spreader and a pull behind spyker spreader this past Sunday and it spread just fine so whatever that 1% is doing, it's working.


----------

